# your ride is like...



## MICU (Nov 29, 2006)

How does your ambulance look's like? 
picture theard of you wheels/ride etc...
(mine will come very soon)


----------



## KEVD18 (Nov 29, 2006)




----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi MICU!!  How are things going?  Stay safe and well! ^_^


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 4, 2006)

A similiar thread has been running for a long time.

Click here to visit the thread and post your pictures of your "ride".


----------



## MICU (Dec 5, 2006)

Airwaygoddess said:


> Hi MICU!!  How are things going?  Stay safe and well! ^_^



Everything's fine, dou 24h shfits cant get the pics up, will do soonB)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 6, 2006)

I never did like 24 hour shifts, I was always afraid that I would not wake up when toned out and my partner being REALLY mad!!  So I just stayed awake... Boy did I get buggy!!:wacko: are you really busy where you are stationed?


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 17, 2006)

MICU said:


> How does your ambulance look's like?
> picture theard of you wheels/ride etc...
> (mine will come very soon)



i hate the E350 extended they look so small. We are using two econoline E450 with the box back powered by Turbo diesel obviously. Ive got no pics yet ill get them soon.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 17, 2006)

My ride at the moment. 

We're a non-transport agency.


----------



## EMTkels (Dec 18, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> My ride at the moment.
> 
> We're a non-transport agency.




Ah, you crack me up, dude.


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Dec 18, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> My ride at the moment.
> 
> We're a non-transport agency.



thats hilarious. put a sticker on it "powered by human"


----------



## MICU (Dec 29, 2006)

Take a look....lol


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 29, 2006)

Works for me MICU!!  Hey, what is your theme music for going Code 3?^_^


----------



## MICU (Dec 29, 2006)

Go whail go, and airhorne to the sundaydrivers, manual if it superurgent....B)


----------



## MICU (Dec 29, 2006)

This is the M.D.A version of MICU ambulance (not me in the pic)






This is the M.D.A version of a BLS ambulance, in the pic two Paramedics from my staition:





(pics from a big drill we had in Eilat)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 29, 2006)

What kind of music do you like?  And how was your holiday?


----------



## MICU (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I listening to Coldplay X&Y alot latelly and the Artctic Monkeys: "what pepole sais thats what im not" album.
My Hanuka was very quiet, almost no calls, but we did had a CPR on one junkie, we didn't brought him back =/


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Dec 30, 2006)

Are you still doing 24 hour shifts?:wacko:


----------



## MICU (Jan 1, 2007)

Over here the EMT-B's can only do 12 ours shift, because you be bhinde the wheel over 12 ours. the paramedics can.

But I work almost every day now


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 1, 2007)

I like 12 hour shifts, not too long and the days off are nice. I used to work 3  12's in a roll and 4 days off.  Sweet!!  ah yes when I was young...^_^


----------

